# Permetharin



## 308-MIKE (May 17, 2018)

I'm going hog hunting later today, and i sprayed my hunting clothes with permetharin this morning. They'll be dry before i leave. The bottle says not to spray on your skin. My question: there's a chance if rain today, will that cause the permetharin to leach out, or once it's dry, it's good to go?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Timberman (May 17, 2018)

You should be fine. I used gallons of the stuff over the years in every condition and I'm none worse for wear.


----------



## model88_308 (May 17, 2018)

Timberman said:


> You should be fine. I used gallons of the stuff over the years in every condition and I'm none worse for wear.



Agree! I spray my clothing heavily with it, sometimes on the same day I'm hunting. I also typically sweat like crazy in warm weather and I've never seen any hint of issue.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 17, 2018)

Yeah, I'm finding out that it's not rain i had to worry about. I'm sweating my behind off.


----------



## GERRY A (May 28, 2018)

*bad stuff on clothing and skin*

please read the label ,be very careful with this stuff.


----------



## baddave (May 29, 2018)

i couldn't live right here where i do w/o it .. i have ticks everywhere. no way i could walk thru the yard w/o getting @ least one tick . been using permanone for many years .. i can actually wash my clothes and it's still effective


----------



## Early Riser1 (Jun 13, 2018)

baddave said:


> i couldn't live right here where i do w/o it .. i have ticks everywhere. no way i could walk thru the yard w/o getting @ least one tick . been using permanone for many years .. i can actually wash my clothes and it's still effective


----------



## Early Riser1 (Jun 13, 2018)

You can wear and wash your clothes for a couple of months after applying permethrin without loosing it’s effectiveness.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 14, 2018)

GERRY A said:


> *bad stuff on clothing and skin*
> 
> please read the label ,be very careful with this stuff.




yeah if I put it on and get the slightest bit of wetness from it on me i get sick feeling.


----------



## AliBubba (Jun 22, 2018)

It's good thru several washes in mild water and light wash cycles.


----------



## AliBubba (Jun 22, 2018)

FYI.. I have been battling a rash on my upper body for 8 weeks. The dermatologist diagnosed it as a "viral rash" from an insect bite. I think I got it during turkey season since I had a big bite on my back. I was lax with using protection from bugs. Please be sure to use proper bug protection.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 22, 2018)

I spray it on my clothes and boots while wearing them. I use a self mixed solution and quart size bottle sprayer. I buy it at TSC.  

I also use 40% deer on my skin. I really attract those ticks and chiggers and the stuff works.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 23, 2018)

I spray the day before and let it dry. That stuff is bad if you get it on your skin.
I have a friend who gets sick every time he tries to use it.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jun 23, 2018)

308-MIKE said:


> I'm going hog hunting later today, and i sprayed my hunting clothes with permetharin this morning. They'll be dry before i leave. The bottle says not to spray on your skin. My question: there's a chance if rain today, will that cause the permetharin to leach out, or once it's dry, it's good to go?
> Thanks
> Mike


No. In fact it is SUPPOSE to be good for a few washings but I put it on every time I step off the pork. Keep a spray bottle on the coat rack on the porch and give the shoes and pant legs a puff or two a piece every time I go out.

Even with shorts this evening I sprayed my socks and shoes, while I was wearing them. I wouldn't get it on my skin on purpose but if you do a little, it's not that big a deal.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 27, 2018)

308-MIKE said:


> I'm going hog hunting later today, and i sprayed my hunting clothes with permetharin this morning. They'll be dry before i leave. The bottle says not to spray on your skin. My question: there's a chance if rain today, will that cause the permetharin to leach out, or once it's dry, it's good to go?
> Thanks
> Mike


Your clothes are good for 4 or 5 washings.   I used it for yesrs.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 2, 2018)

Makes me feel punny for a while if I put it on wet but it does work for me better than anything else.

Don't forget to spray your socks' tops too.  

That was the chink in the armor that earned me a hundred ankle chigger bites last weekend while cleaning up some logging drags.  

I look like fire was beat off them with a track shoe!!!


----------



## GLS (Jul 4, 2018)

The manufacturer of Sawyers states that it will survive several washings, but high drier heat can worsen effectiveness.


----------



## munchie3409 (Jul 17, 2018)

The concentrated stuff from TSC has a petroleum smell to them, so I don't spray them on my hunting clothes, but I have no issues spraying them on other clothes.  Cannot beat the cost if you want to spray your house.

I buy the Sawyers brand at WalMart as theirs does not leave an odor compared to the stuff I bought at TSC. 

I also have not had an issue having it touch my skin.  It's bad for cats, but I spray it on my daughter's and my clothes.



Milkman said:


> I spray it on my clothes and boots while wearing them. I use a self mixed solution and quart size bottle sprayer. I buy it at TSC.
> 
> I also use 40% deer on my skin. I really attract those ticks and chiggers and the stuff works.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 18, 2018)

You can get Martin's Concentrate. It is water based and shouldn't smell.
I have used the kind from TSC or farm store and I spray outside the day before and find no odor the next day.
I always spray with Autumn Formula scent spray any way.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jul 31, 2018)

I used it in Africa but I soaked my clothes in it and let it dry. I had ZERO bug problems .. I swear by the stuff.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 14, 2018)

I have been taking a teaspoon of vinegar every morning since last season when I read on another post that it repels mosquitoes.  I am now a firm believer.  It also keeps away ticks, gnats and yellow flies.  I haven't seen a mosquito this year.  I know they are out there.  I have seen others swatting and asked them what they are swatting at and they would say gnats.  You don't even see the gnats unless they are close to you. Apparently they really don't like the smell of vinegar on me.

I never even broke out my thermacell last hunting season.

Give a try and see if it works for you.

Rosewood


----------



## Slewfoot (Aug 16, 2018)

I have used it for at least two decades heavily.  It is supposed to be good for severlal washings but I re spray anyway during summer months.    I try to remember to spray early enough so that it dries but use wet especially for scouting in summer if I must.   After having some friends come down with Lyme, I am more of a believer than ever.  Of course the nasty case of tick and chiggers last Summer reminded me that even a quick stroll to check some rub sites warrants some prevention/protection.   I used to buy the Permanone sp? back in the day and the can was a lot smaller.   Now the Sawyers is mandatory gear in the truck during warm weather.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2018)

frankwright said:


> You can get Martin's Concentrate. It is water based and shouldn't smell.
> I have used the kind from TSC or farm store and I spray outside the day before and find no odor the next day.
> I always spray with Autumn Formula scent spray any way.



I just got a 32oz bottle of martin’s off eBay for like $15. It doesn’t say anything about spraying it on clothes but it can be mixed from a super strong barrier to a very diluted “flea dip” for dogs etc.......MANY pesticides has Permethrin as the active ingredient. I soaked my clothes and shoes for the first time.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2018)

rosewood said:


> I have been taking a teaspoon of vinegar every morning since last season when I read on another post that it repels mosquitoes.  I am now a firm believer.  It also keeps away ticks, gnats and yellow flies.  I haven't seen a mosquito this year.  I know they are out there.  I have seen others swatting and asked them what they are swatting at and they would say gnats.  You don't even see the gnats unless they are close to you. Apparently they really don't like the smell of vinegar on me.
> 
> I never even broke out my thermacell last hunting season.
> 
> ...




I can’t even drink pickle juice but I believe if u can stomach vinegar, it’ll work!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2018)

Have faith in Permethrin cause it flat out works. No need to go crazy with it. Follow the directions and do not use it wet. Spray your clothes the night before, hang outside and wear them the next day. You won’t get ticks or chiggars. I did have an ant get on the inside of my pants leg and bite me about 10 times before I dropped my pants in the middle of my food plot last Saturday.

Don’t forget to do your socks.


----------

